# NC Livestock Events for November, Cattle - Goats - Horses



## greenfamilyfarms (Nov 5, 2010)

*Eastern Carolina Cattleman's Conference*
The conference will be on Tuesday, 11/9 in Clinton, NC starting at 8:30 am. Topics include management-intensive grazing, stocker and preconditioning, direct beef marketing, weaning management. 
Sampson County Agri-Expo Center, 414 Warsaw Road, Clinton, NC 
919-552-9111 or bryan@nccattle.com for more information and to register.

*Hands on Goats XI Field Day*
The field day will be held on 11/13 at 9am at the Johnston County Livestock Area in Smithfield, NC. Topics include skin diseases, mastitis, urinary calculi, AI clinic, milking and cheese making demos. BBQ goat and other goat products will be for lunch. Goat product vendors will be displaying their wares. Door prizes, raffle table with raffle for a ton of alfalfa hay or $300. For more info, contact Dan Wells, Johnston Co Livestock Agent at 919-989-5380.

*Horse Webcast*
Held at the Bladen County Cooperative Extension on 11/16 at 7 pm. The topic is on Preventing and Managing Laminitis. Call 910-862-4591 by 11/15 to register.

*Cape Fear Regional Cattle Conference*
The 2nd annual conference will be held 1/25/2011 at the Farmers Market in Robeson County, NC. The conference starts at 4:30 pm and includes presentations by Dr. Mark Alley, NCSU Vet School and Dr. Dee Whittier, Virginia Tech. The programs includes meal and vendors.


----------



## meme (Feb 26, 2011)

sorry, I cant make it I have to go to a wedding.


                         Good luck, :/


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 27, 2011)

meme said:
			
		

> sorry, I cant make it I have to go to a wedding.
> 
> 
> Good luck, :/


This stuff was last year - 2010.


----------



## meme (Feb 27, 2011)

I know.


----------

